# Centurion this Sunday Aug 24th 3 spaces available



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

Anybody free for a round this weekend? Around 10 ish....


----------



## Midnight (Aug 22, 2014)

Ducking work


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2014)

round 2 of club champs hopefully so no can do (cue jokesd about missing cut), have fun


----------



## PieMan (Aug 22, 2014)

Probably but will need to double check.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

Working  

Have a great day whoever decides to go


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm free !


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

richart said:



			I'm free !
		
Click to expand...

Serious?? You definitely up for it?


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

rickg said:



			Serious?? You definitely up for it?
		
Click to expand...

 Of course. Why the surprise ?


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

richart said:



			Of course. Why the surprise ?
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe you want to play with me again!!!:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

richart said:



			Of course. Why the surprise ?
		
Click to expand...


Playing off the front tees then


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

rickg said:



			Can't believe you want to play with me again!!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

 You had me worried. Thought August 24th might be an important date, anniversary, birthday etc.


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Playing off the front tees then  

Click to expand...

Silvers mate.... It's swindle day.... Rich can play his second shots from the forward tees!! :whoo:


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

richart said:



			You had me worried. Thought August 24th might be an important date, anniversary, birthday etc.

Click to expand...

It is an important date..... It's the date you get to play with me again date!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 22, 2014)

rickg said:



			Silvers mate.... It's swindle day.... Rich can play his second shots from the forward tees!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...


:rofl:

Gutted I'm working now - would have been great round


----------



## richart (Aug 22, 2014)

rickg said:



			Silvers mate.... It's swindle day.... Rich can play his second shots from the forward tees!! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

 Last time we played I was bombing it past you.

Mind you, you were swinging like a girl complaining about your poor shoulder. Didn't affect you drooling over the waitress though.:rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 22, 2014)

If there is still a space and you don't mind a hacker I would love to join you.


----------



## rickg (Aug 22, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			If there is still a space and you don't mind a hacker I would love to join you.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, you'll be in good company...........welcome on board :thup:

Confirmed: 
Rickg
Richart
Metal Mickie

TBC 
pieman


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm free, but saving myself, and my silky skills, for the next mega money round of the auction, on Monday. Wish me luck, because I really need it after tonight's showing.


----------



## PieMan (Aug 22, 2014)

Confirming that I can play.


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

Confirmed: 
Rickg
Richart
Metal Mickie
Pieman

Meet around 9am for brekkie and hit a few balls before teeing off around 10 ish.:thup:


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			Confirmed: 
Rickg
Richart
Metal Mickie
Pieman

Meet around 9am for brekkie and hit a few balls before teeing off around 10 ish.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Sounds good Rick.:thup:


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

richart said:



			Sounds good Rick.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ps. hairdressers cars not allowed in the car park....can you borrow the wife's car?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ps. hairdressers cars not allowed in the car park....can you borrow the wife's car? 

Click to expand...

In view of the above, will there be time for a quick cut & blow-*dry *beforehand?

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			In view of the above, will there be time for a quick cut & blow-*dry *beforehand?

Looking forward to tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure you want a perm like Richards?


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Looking forward to tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

 You haven't met Rick before then ?:rofl:


----------



## richart (Aug 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			Ps. hairdressers cars not allowed in the car park....can you borrow the wife's car? 

Click to expand...

 but they let yours in.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			Are you sure you want a perm like Richards?

View attachment 12023

Click to expand...

30 years ago I had a perm like that!

Fortunately the photographic evidence has been destroyed.


----------



## rickg (Aug 23, 2014)

rickg said:



			Are you sure you want a perm like Richards?

View attachment 12023

Click to expand...

Just to be clear.....this isn't Doyle from The Professionals, it's actually one I took of Richart getting ready before last years HFH at West Hill.....


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks again for the game Rick. Good to catch up with Paul again, and hope Dick's knee get's better soon.:thup:

Rick and Paul played some lovely golf, and Dick and myself made up the numbers perfectly. Well for the first 15 holes. Just remember Rick you can give a downhill putt.

Centurion is a great course, and hard to believe it has only been open just over a year. If you get the chance it is a must play course, and Rick is the perfect host. (So he tells me.) The staff make you feel so welcome from the moment you drive into the car park. A proper golfing experience. 

Once the new clubhouse has been opened I am sure they will have some decent Pro events played there.

Thanks again Rick.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 25, 2014)

Just want to add to Rich's comments.

A wonderful experience shared with truly great company and I even managed to contribute a couple of times before the knee gave out. Still whilst I was waiting for you lads I did get the opportunity to discuss knee injuries  with my new mate, Vinnie Jones

Final problem of the day was when I got home getting the missus to come out and help me out of the car. A night's icing has helped and the swelling has subsided, just need to be able to trust the joint again.

Thanks Rick for being the ultimate host, Paul for carrying me and Rich for sharing in my (golfing) pain. Also to all the staff at Centurion for their care and attention and Vinnie for finding my ball.


----------



## richart (Aug 25, 2014)

MetalMickie said:



			Just want to add to Rich's comments.

A wonderful experience shared with truly great company and I even managed to contribute a couple of times before the knee gave out. Still whilst I was waiting for you lads I did get the opportunity to discuss knee injuries  with my new mate, Vinnie Jones

Final problem of the day was when I got home getting the missus to come out and help me out of the car. A night's icing has helped and the swelling has subsided, just need to be able to trust the joint again.

Thanks Rick for being the ultimate host, Paul for carrying me and Rich for sharing in my (golfing) pain. Also to all the staff at Centurion for their care and attention and Vinnie for finding my ball.
		
Click to expand...

We thought you were getting so friendly with Vinnie, you were going to join his 4 ball.

Good to hear you made it home safely Dick, and look forward to another game when you are firing on all cylinders.:thup:


----------

